# Went to ABKC Nationals *just a post*



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

and had an absolutely amazing time seeing all the dogs. It was a great experience, and I look forward to going to more shows. I finally made the decision on which breeder I will be going with, also, for my next bully. 

Hope everyone has been well.

<3 

Miss everyone bunches


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Well did you take pictures? I watched online for a bit but had to work early so couldn't stay up. Watched the champion class though. heard a few disheartning things but overall from what I saw looked like it was a good turn out  
Pictures needed though PLEASE and any hints on what breeder you looking at ?? lol.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I tried to take some pictures, but overall, people were really rude when I was trying to look in the ring. I will post some pics asap. I didn't tell everyone here that I was going so I can't post them to my facebook.

Hints on the breeder I'm going through... HMMM. Well, they call their bullies BULLIES with drive, and I seen that for myself in person at Nationals. Umm... They're from Chicago, and umm... IDK what else to say  they're really great people! 

Nationals was awesome. Seeing the REAL APBT in the WP pulling better than the rest (even though they didn't win they showed more want and drive than any of the others I saw) was a really big treat I must say!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

ONE MORE HINT! They own one of the spokesdogs for MVP Performance Supplements


----------



## BullyTheKid (Aug 21, 2009)

*Glad you had a good time!!!

-Bully the Kid*


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Ice Man <3 (another hint









Loved these collars









Puppies!









Big ol' boy and my 6' tall bf









Loved this boy's face









WP









WP I believe this is the dog that won









Impressive APBT one out of the three that pulled over 2200 lbs. I don't know what they ended up pulling at the end. I believe it was close to 3000 lbs. Their drive and spirits were amazing. I think they weighed about 30lbs









WP


















Pretty face









A remyline puppy that I loved on


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

good pics, Love those puppys <3 tri colors get me lol. Not a fan of ice man though atleast in that pic, his feet are horrible. Weight pull looked like fun.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

It's just the picture... I couldn't get a good one of him, because he was trying to love on me... I got him too excited before I took pics. LOL probably not such a great idea. He is a pretty impressive dog.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Here are some pictures of ice man that are better...


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

not my thing, too bowed in the front and those pics hide what killed it for me in the 1st pic, his FEET lol.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Awe.. Well he's still my favorite. LOL 

I got to see a lot of impressive dogs, though. I'm very content.


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I've seen ice man before... but it was in a ped for a dog from Scarecrow Kennels.... Countdown to Zero I believe.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Haven't heard of them


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

It might not have been them or maybe they just used him on one of their dogs.... but here's a pic of the dog Zero I mentioned....









Edit! I just googled and found this dogs ped and I'm way off. I know I've seen Iceman before but Zero is a lot older than I thought and was a grandson of throwin knuckles, which means he's one of the first true RE dogs (I think) oh well.... I'm gunna stop pretending that I know bullies. Lol


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Haha you know just as much as I know. Iceman is heavy got. He's only been used once as a sire and his pups just hit the 7 week mark. I'm pretty sure he got enough points for his champion at nationals I'm waiting to hear from his owners now. 

I like the more old school lines. The smashed in faces aren't what I look for in a bully... That might just be me  kandi has thowin knuckles a lot of times in her ped  but she's just my bonofide house pet ATM lol


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

Gotti* not got. Lol


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah I googled Iceman too. I'm not sure why I thought they came from the same place. But I really like Zero, he has that old school RE look I like. I'm not a fan of these overdone, french bulldog looking bullies. I like a good standard or a classic bullies and some well done pockets. If I got a second dog it would prolly be either a solid classic or a UKC "pitterstaff" I'm pretty sure most gamebred dogs are too much for me, although I do like them too!


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree I like the am staff look. I think kandi looks more am staff/classic bully than anything. She has a lot of energy and drive. She wares every dog she meets plum out running. Lol but I want me a nice bully to add to my family, so that is my next step. ESP after loving on so many at the show


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> I'm pretty sure most gamebred dogs are too much for me, although I do like them too!


I feel the same exact way lol I really like them tho but way too much for me hahaha


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

rabbit said:


> I feel the same exact way lol I really like them tho but way too much for me hahaha


Lol yeah I'm not in the shape I used to be... so my big blue lazy dog that gets tired after a mile and a half is just fine for me. Lol most of the time we play 2 ball or flirt and he burns off just enough to be calm.


----------



## PRSweetKandi (Aug 5, 2011)

I wish it were that easy for me! Kandi is full of energy! She runs all day every day


----------

